# Amanda Holden - Out of My Depth (ITV1)



## Lizbie (Dec 3, 2008)

Did anyone see Amanda Holden training to be a midwife last night?
I thought it was a very brave thing for her to do. She did make me squirm a bit at the start, as she was a bit too familliar with one of the couples. But I thought she di really well. I am not sure I've let her help out if I was giving birth tho!
The partner of the last lady to give birth wasn't much use. She was screaming in agony and he was just sat there liks a stuffed animal! Priceless!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought it was very good   she did well and in such a short time to!
I agree with you about that womans partner, he was useless, i did have a giggle at him but he labour was so like mine it made me cry and then i got a bit more hysterical when the lil boy was all limp   I dont know what i would have done if i were Amanda but she did so well!
Shame its not a series really!

Liz xx


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm not really a fan of Amanda Holden   But am of midwives so thought I'd watch it. Said to my DH "I didn't scream like that did I?" mmmm yep I did apparently!!

Really scared when he came out all floppy, very similar to Megs birth.


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

I watched it and it scared me LOTS   But i couldnt understand why that woman was in pain after epidural  
And no her partner wasnt much use to anyone


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I watched it too and found it really emotional...childbirth is such an amazing thing..the little boy at the end though had me crying hy heart out!!

i think she did really well, I'm not a fan of hers either but I hold my hands up..she did a really good job in such a short space of time


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

max_8579 said:


> But i couldnt understand why that woman was in pain after epidural


maybe she had the one I had with DS which was absolutely cr*p!!!   I had to use gas and air with every contraction aswell as the epidural

Shelley x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh no i was thinkin gof avin epi


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Mish3434 said:


> max_8579 said:
> 
> 
> > But i couldnt understand why that woman was in pain after epidural
> ...


I had to with most of mine aswell, although i am not sure if that was just because i loved the stuff


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Max I had an epidural & it was fab! Gas & air didn't do it for me & pethedine just made me feel drunk for five minutes &n then the pain was back!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Max, I had an epi with my DD and after a few adjustments it was great.  The one I had with DS was in a different hospital and I swear it was watered down   , the only thing I couldn't feel were my feet!! 

You will be fine honey  

Shelley x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Me too, Felt every single contraction even with an epidural. It was pain! The only thing I couldn't feel was my legs, bum and lady bits.  When I first got the epidural (after 24 hours of  3-4 minute apart contractions) all pain disappeared for a couple of hours but then the contractions came back with a vengeance and no matter how they upped the dose I still kept having them for another 9 hours until i gave birth. So yes, I believe you can still be in pain even after you've had an epidural. 

I had gas and air as well throughout but it made me feel sick, didn't like it at all and didn't help ease the contractions as by the time I got a "hit" of it the contraction had been and gone already. 

Max- I would definitely have an epidural again if I got pregnant. It did help for a couple of hours anyway  ( and most people feel absolutely nothing after an epi) and since I ended up with a tear, cut, stitches and forceps I'm sooo glad I was numb down there.


----------

